# router/modem??



## Doggitter (Dec 18, 2005)

Could use some definition help. Does a wireless router have a modem in it? 2 seperate items? Getting DSL and want to run 3 computers on it. Basically what do I need to run this and if there is more than one name for what I need could you include those also? 
The other side of this is, if I run a wireless router/modem on DSL, that means the cable connects to the wireless and that's where it becomes wireless, right? Worried about that because we get terrible cell service and don't want to sign up for a mistake. Thanks.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

If you use a wireless router, you also have to have a separate modem. The phone line goes to the modem, then an ethernet cable goes from the modem to the router, then you connect your computers to the router by using more ethernet cables or the wireless feature.

You can also get something called a DSL gateway, which is basically a modem and a router mashed together in one piece of equipment. Check with your phone company to see if they have any. It has to be compatible with your service.


----------



## Doggitter (Dec 18, 2005)

erick295 said:


> If you use a wireless router, you also have to have a separate modem. The phone line goes to the modem,
> 
> #Isn't DSL cable?
> 
> ...


Thought I may find an outsid source cheaper than the $100 they wanted for a modem. ??


----------



## Doggitter (Dec 18, 2005)

If you use a wireless router, you also have to have a separate modem. The phone line goes to the modem,

#Isn't DSL cable?

then an ethernet cable goes from the modem to the router, then you connect your computers to the router by using more ethernet cables or the wireless feature.

# Assume each comp has to have a wireless modem in it to work with the wireless router?

You can also get something called a DSL gateway, which is basically a modem and a router mashed together in one piece of equipment.

#Is this also an external piece?

Check with your phone company to see if they have any. It has to be compatible with your service.[/QUOTE]

Thought I may find an outsid source cheaper than the $100 they wanted for a modem. ??


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

DSL is not cable. Just like a phone line is not coax cable. 

You need to talk to your DSL provider. What are they going to provide to you and for what cost? Is $100 a one-time charge for a DSL modem? Or are they charging a monthly fee? Is the modem they're offering also a router? Is it wireless? You need to ask them this.


----------



## Doggitter (Dec 18, 2005)

I agree I need to discuss this with them, but they don't see fit to man the phones on Sunday. The $100 modem is a purchase price, or $8/month. I'll see if I can chase down the wired/wireless info again.


----------



## Doggitter (Dec 18, 2005)

Well, here is a link to the modem page. I spaced on specs, it is a wireless router/modem. That would be the DSL gateway then. If that's true I haven't found anything that is much better deal.

http://www.qwest.com/residential/internet/modems.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

$100 is a lot for their modem, I'd buy my own if it's an option.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

If you choose to buy a modem you need to make sure the VPI & VCI settings are compatible with your DSL provider equipment, or they are configurable. 0/35 and 8/35 settings are the most common.


----------



## Doggitter (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok, can I put a little twist into this thread? 

If we're going to do the DSL thing(already signed up), can anyone tell me what hardware I'll need to run DSL with a router that is wireless in the house? And how do I tell if any of this is in this computer?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you'll need a DSL modem and a wireless router, or you can buy a combo unit that's a DSL modem/router. As for telling what you need in "this" computer, we'll need to know something about "this" computer.


----------



## Doggitter (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for the help folks. 

The computer we have now is a Pavillion a305w, purchased 2.5 years ago from a dept. store. There have been no internal changes in hardware since we gt it. It's sold as a 2.7ghz/248m ram. There is a selection in Control panel named Wireless Network Setup. Does this suggest there is already hardware installed or is it just a generic XP inclusion?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Look in Device Manager under Network Controllers. If there's a wireless adapter there, you have wireless capability.


----------



## Doggitter (Dec 18, 2005)

Realtech fast ethernet NIC is the only thing listed. That's not it right?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Nope, apparently you don't have a wireless adapter. They're not expensive, look around for a PCMCIA wireless adapter.


----------

